# Dizzy and Smokey,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Smokey seems to have shot up,he looks bigger than Dizzy now,


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous Collie...xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are so gorgeous, I really want your cats! lol


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are beautiful cats


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They are very pretty cats :001_wub: x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you, we love them,xx,,


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful cats :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

M&D said:


> Absolutely beautiful cats :001_tt1:


thank you very much,,,,,


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you have more photos  ?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

you show off you lol they are such pretty cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got hundreds of pictures, but not on this computer,only got afew on here,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here are some just taken,


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

absolutely stunning cats :001_tt1: x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just purrrrrrrfect


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Chinchilla :001_wub:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> here are some just taken,


hiya i have just got a kitty who has a face like your kitty , what breed is your grey one ???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

zacknzena said:


> hiya i have just got a kitty who has a face like your kitty , what breed is your grey one ???


the grey ones mum was a chinchilla persian and the dad was a tabby persian, ..


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_They are absolutely gorgeous....._


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

How are you  ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

M&D said:


> How are you  ?


hello everyone here is fine, hows you.


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you have new photos of your cats  ?


----------

